# What have you got/had swimming?



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm wondering what people have put in their water features (hopefully only wt full-blown paludariums)? I've got dwarf shrimp and know that others have done so as well. I think it would be helpful to have a list of tadpole-safe nano fish / inverts (obviously, if you don't care about tadpoles surviving or pull them or have obligates it might not matter).

I'll try to get a the beginning of a list before I have to get back to homework

INVERTS:
dwarf shrimp (caridina, neocaridina, paracaridina) 
-there is debate about ghost shrimp and definitely make sure you don't accidentally buy long-arm macros, they'll eat the frogs!

CPO dwarf crawfish (Cambarellus Patzcuarensis (var. orange ))
-apparently, they don't mess with baby shrimp

any snails 

freshwater clams

bamboo shrimp (Atyopsis moluccensis)

african filter feeding shrimp (Atya gabonensis)
-these guys get big, and the bamboo shrimp get relatively big, but they have fans for claws

Thai mini crabs (Limnopilos naiyanetri)
-relatively new to the hobby, these guys are tiny, people are just starting to have success breeding them

FISH:

otocinclus
-great but skittish little algae eaters, not to be confused with Chinese algae eaters

dwarf corys (Corydoras pygmaeus or Aspidoras pauciradiatus)

Spotted Rasbora (Boraras maculatus)

Phoenix Rasbora (Boraras merah)

Boraras micros


alright, gotta get back to work!


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

I have found Least Killifish - Heterandria formosa to work quite well. They live in puddles in the wild, and are neat little livebearers having only a couple babies at a time (not killifish at all). A friend has had some in his viv in about an inch of water for a couple years

Gabe


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

a few other cool ones before I get back to work:

Asian Stone Catfish/Mini Moth Catfish (hara jerdoni)

Harlequin Rasbora (Rasbora heteromorpha)

probably a lot of other small rasboras

(here's a nice thread: Keeping fish with shrimp)


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cardinal tetras, neon tetras, hatchet fish


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Cardinal tetras, neon tetras, hatchet fish


really? Someone suggested dwarf hatchetfish because they stay up at the surface, but they take live food and don't tadpoles come up to the surface? If not, that would be awesome, always loved those guys


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what can i put in a 1 inch deep pond that's a triangle that's 2.5" by 2.5" by 3.5"


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

goof901 said:


> what can i put in a 1 inch deep pond that's a triangle that's 2.5" by 2.5" by 3.5"


joking right?


Also, these guys might be safe and if so would be grade-A Awesome: Yunnanilus cruciatus


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Pollywogs.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool thread - Dont have any frogs yet, but seriously looking into it. 

Big planted tank/reef guy. So I have lots of fish, including larger predators. 

Im hoping to have some water in my tank with my frogs - Filled with plants and a nice long banked shore for frogs to get out of. 

Im looking to keep endlers livebearers guppies and my corydoras catfish. 

Both are small and peaceful.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

goof901 said:


> what can i put in a 1 inch deep pond that's a triangle that's 2.5" by 2.5" by 3.5"


How about some water and a little duckweed. Maybe throw in some pebbles or small stones.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i got some pebbles and java moss


----------



## sixpack_ey (Sep 7, 2009)

winstonamc said:


> CPO dwarf crawfish (Cambarellus Patzcuarensis (var. orange ))
> -apparently, they don't mess with baby shrimp


I have been wanting to add one of these but didn't for fear they may go after tads, being scavengers. We have a full-size crawfish in our aquarium and he does pick off a cardinal every now and then if he can catch them. 

We have a small pond in the bottom of our big viv and it has a beta in it. They naturally live in small puddles so they don't need much space. And they will eat any FF that fall in the water.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The dwarf oranges are MUUUUCH less aggressive than normal crayfish but they're still scavengers and will take any easy meal they can get when hungry. I wouldn't put them in with anything you wouldn't want to take a chance on losing.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

I read somewhere on the forums (possibly a post from Ed or Pumilo) that shrimp can be cariers for Chytrid.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

so, I think we should take hara jerdoni off here. I'm pretty sure the one I have is eating my shrimp. Now if I could only catch him...


----------

